# Internet on ur symbian using phones pc connection



## pirates1323 (May 23, 2005)

hey guys, a great find here. Written by 'nikos' on the n-gagehelp forum. I found this so damn useful and has given me hours of free, wireless online gaming on my n-gage.

enjoy  

Follow this exactly

1st Part
--------

Creating an access point on the ur symbian(NgageQD for me)

tools....settings...connection....access points....options...new access point>default settings...

Enter the following...

Connection Name : Anything (But remeber this name cuz ull enter it in various programs that require the net) THIS IS YOUR ACCESS POINT NAME

Data Bearer: GPRS

Access Point Name: The name you gave your bluetooth conected computer...

Username : None

Password : No

Authentication : Normal

Gateway IP Address : 0.0.0.0

leave the advance settings alone....

and this should create your access point name....

also can you check these settings on your Ngage.....

tools.....settings....connection...select GPRS

GPRS Connection...set to 'When Available'

Access Point ... <Computer Name> here enter the name of your computer as reported by the BT Software....

---------------
2nd Part

right click the bluetooth icon in the systray...advance
configuration.....local services.....select Network Services and click
properties....then in the drop down box....make sure you have
"Allow other devices to access the Internet/Lan via this computer"
selected....

and i clicked Configure Internet Connection Sharing button at the bottom too
but it did nothing...but i suspect it changed some registry
entries....doesnt hurt to press it once at least....

go back and connect again....btw when i connect the serial port....the
bluetooth icon (black star on the ngage gets 2 brackets around it while its
connected to the net...as well as the letter G in the top right hand
corner...

I DONT have ICS installed too btw....you dont need it...

---------------
3rd Part

This applies to the BT Bluetooth Software but could be similar for other bluetooth USB devices....

the magic sequence is to make sure the BT software connects to
the serial port with the ngage and let mrouter change its icon to a connection status (2 coloured triangles or a computer and phone)...that will enable internet....(mrouter acts as a gateway to the hybrid bluetooth network)

right click the bluetooth icon in the systray....

quick connect....bluetooth serial port....other devices.....

now if you've paired them correctly the name of your ngage will come up...
select it

and let it connect

it might come up with an error....ignore it and press ok.... mine says it
connects to com4 com5 amd com00 ...

if you have PC Suite installed look at the mrouter icon.... 2 grey triangles change colour when it connects....or changes to another graphic of a computer or phone....success!

so far so good...

4th and last part.....

The browser that comes with the ngage is crap and wont work through the above setting...neither will RealOne Player when trying to stream....

Grab Opera Browser or net front....and install it on your Ngage.....


When you enter the web the first time...it asks which access point to use....use the one you created above...under connection name...it should be in the list....


reply here if you have any problems, or if it qworked and youre happy 

pirates (thanks to nikos )


----------



## imcool (Jun 2, 2005)

useful, now i'll have to get an ngage


----------

